# slimming world and dieting on a very tight budget??



## tilly-maggie

Hi ladies, 

Just looking for some advice really. I am going to start my diet on monday the 17th jan. I have tried weight watchers before but found it too expensive to keep up as i am on a very tight budget so i found a slimming world book in one of my drawers but its about 10 years old or so. Can anyone tell me if i can still use this or would it be too much out of date as i have heard of the extra easy plan but have no clue what that entails.
Also because i cant afford to go to meetings does anyone have any recipes they can share with me that are easy to make on a tight budget and anyone explain the syns system to me? Im so desperate, i look in the mirror every morning and cry, i need to lose about 6 stone :cry: so any help for me would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im also on tight budget, we pay reduced meats from asda that are near going out of date & freeze it just buy loads fresh veggies, curry powder etc make stuff up. :)


----------



## africaqueen

The EE plan is basically allowing yourself anything off red or green days combined. so meat with spuds etc, etc. You still have 70 syns per wk but you only get to choose 1 A and 1 B choice. I love it. Been doing it for ages now. Much better than the old way ;-)

I am on a mega tight budget so mostly make pasta with home made sauce and throw some chicken pieces in(£4 a bag in iceland and lasts for around 5 meals) and tuna with it. I also have beans or spaghetti on toast and make my own rice pudding and stews etc. I buy fruit and veg from aldi or lidl and get special offers from supermarkets.
It can be done on a low budget. I dnt attend class. I get weighed at home on our digital scales every wk . Good luck. If u want any tips, pm me xxx


----------



## Plus2

If you've got Facebook the 'slimming world' page is full of recipes. It's a really good page!


----------

